# IIG - Integrated Investment Group



## krisbarry (26 March 2007)

*Breakout with good volume too*

After reading the prospectus IIG are looking into a few key areas to invest some money. IIG is a shell company.

The areas of interest are: Travel and Tourism, Bio-tech, Resources, Image storage and mapping.

I reckon they will go for the resources sector and become pick up a few uranium prospects.


----------



## doyoureallycare (29 March 2007)

I have noticed an increase in volume & stock price of late.

I have also noticed that they are in with Benitec (ASX Code: BLT).

Maybe something gonna come through there?? Pfizer deal with Benitec not long ago?


----------



## doyoureallycare (29 March 2007)

BUSINESS SUMMARY	 

Integrated Investment Group (IIG, formerly Captech Group Limited) is an investment company with interests in various entities comprising Oculogic Pty Limited, All Australian Adventures and Benitec Limited.

Oculogic Pty Limited
Oculogic trades as the Photolibrary.com and is one of the leading independent producers and distributors of contemporary stock photography and film with worldwide distribution and offices in Sydney, London, Oxford UK, Melbourne, Auckland, Singapore, Kuala Lumpur & Bangkok. IIG has a 53.07% equity interest in Photolibrary.

All Australian Adventures (AAA):
IIG has an 80% interest in this company which operates in the travel industry and owns Sydney Golf Australia and Golf Travel Headquarters. AAA specialises in executive inbound tours including major focuses in golfing and scenic day tours.

Benitec Limited
Benitec is a biotechnology company specialising in gene silencing technology, which relates to co-suppression, a technology for shutting down (silencing) a single specific gene.

yahoo finace


----------



## Bushman (6 November 2007)

Thread started on a listed shell company called Integrated Investment Group. 

Shares on issues 373,741,959 @ 1.1c per share = market cap $4.1m. 

Current assets include cash of 979k and investment in listed entities of $180k. Investment is in 'tourism, media & pharmaceuticals' ASX listed companies. 

What caught my eye about this company is that the share price has moved 20% over the last 2 days from .9c to 1.1c. 

An investigation into the company reveals the following: 
1. First listed in 1999; delisted 2006. 
2. Capital raising for 250m shares early 2007 raised $1.5m to invest in 'tourism, pharmaceuticals and media'. Raising done through Veritas.
3. Ann May 2007 ann that company has appointed Mining Assets P/L to search for uranium, copper & gold opportunities. 

Since then, company announced that it has entered into an option/purchase agreement for 100% right to the Lionel Diggings Gold prospect near Ravenswod in Qld. Deposit is described as 'open pittable high grade gold like other major epitermal and porphyry/breccia related gold deposits in Charters Towers region ie Pajingo, Mt Leyshon & Ravenswood'. Gold was discovered in 1890s for a nominal return but, to parapharse the ann, no modern exploration techniques have been applied to the deposit ie the property remains undrilled to date. 

A bit of further searching reveals the following about the mines listed:
1. Pajingo - Newmon mining, 450,000 oz reserve
2. Mt Leyshon - Newcrest
3. Ravenswood - Resolute, 1m oz reserve. 
So these are big deposits. 

A bit of digging on Lionel Digging does not reveal much but the other site has some posters quoting a report by a C.J Robinson quoting a theoretical large reserve. I will not post the resource as I could not find the report. 

Board is made up of non mining directors - media, finance, marketing and pharaceuticals - hence the need to appoint Mining Assets. 

Investment Summary:
1. Extremely speculative gold play in prospective gold mining area.
2. Mkt cap $4.1m less cash & investments = $2.94m. 
3. Cash $979k to drill Lionel Diggings - drilling to start now. 
4. Non mining directors. 
5. Not sure of the companies $180k investment is in as these are not listed in any of the announcements. 
6. Director bought 950k shares 31/10/2007.
7. Low cash balance means that future capital raising will be inevitable. However, given that Newmont, Newcrest and Resolute all have operations in the area, there is the potential that they would purchase any economic deposits if found.

Interesting prospect that I will be keeping this on my watchlist. Very speculative and full of risk off course. Would be interested in other peoples views on Lionel Diggings and if anyone can lay their hands on the CJ Robinson report.  At the very least, might suit traders as it has seen some big swings in the share price and has a lot of shares on issues. As always, DYOR.


----------



## Bushman (8 November 2007)

Now there is a geologists report saying that there is gold at Lionel Diggings (see announcement just released) and they are trying to obtain a RC drill to drill the property ASAP. Quoting El Dorado in the announcement which seems a bit against the spirit of the ASX but maybe those media and mkt types have got carried away with the excitement of the report. 

Ok so I'm in....mkt cap is very low and the sniff of gold in commercial quantities will send this one north at a silly time for resources. T'is all about taking a risk.


----------



## marineboy (19 November 2007)

I'm in too.

I like it when the directors start buying on market. It's an encouraging sign. There have been 4 lots of purchases by 3 directors since 24 Oct.

Certainly has some upside potential as they stated in the progress report dated 8 Nov that the finalised assay results are due out before the end of November.

Now all they need is a drill rig.

Marineboy


----------



## Bushman (26 November 2007)

How did you enjoy that run Marine Boy. I have sold at 3.9c - cannot believe it a 225% gain in an hour. Grades they quote in the announcement today are massive - +50 g/t. But i will take profits on this one now as it looks a bit too much like a frenzy to me. Back in later when the frenzy settles. 

Love it when a plan comes together!!


----------



## gordon2007 (26 November 2007)

I missed the boat on this one. Had a parcel two weeks ago but got spooked out by the lack of volume. Sold at the same price I bought at a few days later.


----------



## marineboy (26 November 2007)

Loved it Bushman.

I am out now after taking profit.

Let the daytraders play for a while and I will look to re-enter later when it settles down.

Marineboy


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 November 2007)

traded a few in it today,


IIG shows me that the mkt wants penny stocks to run with no matter what!

Crazy times, crazy crazy times


----------



## mick2006 (26 November 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> traded a few in it today,
> 
> 
> IIG shows me that the mkt wants penny stocks to run with no matter what!
> ...




right there with you YT, if you can get a feel for the ones that will run after an announcement there is alot of money to be made.


----------



## Bushman (26 November 2007)

mick2006 said:


> right there with you YT, if you can get a feel for the ones that will run after an announcement there is alot of money to be made.




Yes Mick - it is just finding the right one's. I have to thank Big Dog for this - his daily market update had this showing as increasing 10% over a few consecutive days a month or so ago. But of research and then the directors all bought up and quoted 'bonanza' gold samples in the last ann. Had a feeling it would by +10 g/t rock chips based on old drilling/geology reports. +50 g/t was huge. Thought it would send the price up 100% with additional upside once drilling is complete. Report states 500k oz potential. 

Anyway today was ridiculous so got to lock in my trade plan early. Will be back for a free carry if they can source a drill rig! It's board is a bunch of marketers after all. 

Now c'mon EXM - life up to the hype!!


----------



## marineboy (26 November 2007)

Bushman it looks like the drill rig has been sourced from the following in the progress report today.

I hopped back in on the close.

Cheers Marineboy

A seven hole, five line drill program totalling 1,080m is now planned with the reverse 
circulation holes testing for stacked vein systems to a vertical depth of between 100 - 120m.  
A drilling contractor is available to complete the program before Christmas, weather 
permitting and assay results from a successful program should be available late January or 
in February.


----------



## kevinecom (26 November 2007)

Guys,
Can I ask where you can find these penny stocks before they run??
Do you have to use special software to scan, or join any broker??


----------



## marineboy (26 November 2007)

Hi Kevinecom

I took a position in IIG after noticing that the directors were buying recently. 
Did some more research on the company and took a punt.
Paid off for me today.

Cheers Marineboy


----------



## clowboy (26 November 2007)

I was almost getting ready to sell this stock for a small loss after holding for so long to no avail.  Shame I didn't.  Would have liked tyo get out today near the highs though, see what the open brings tommorow.


----------



## doyoureallycare (26 November 2007)

well well well, i wonder how many people were laughing at me back in march?? probably everyone. 

well guess what? I held and I made my 300k on this baby today.

Thanks for comming


----------



## mrgroundwork (9 January 2008)

well it's had a decent run today... looks like with the upcoming drilling results and the rising gold price, speculators are getting on board... hopefully, we see another big rise on the upcoming announcement due sometime this month...


----------



## mrgroundwork (14 February 2008)

drilling results keep getting delayed due to poor weather... SP has drifted back to almost what it was pre-announcement of the big gold grades...


----------



## Drubula (19 February 2008)

Does anyone know what prompted today's high volume trading. Unless drilling is about to commence.

Drubs


----------



## LPA (13 March 2008)

Anybody got any news on this one?  Been watching it for a bit now and there's quite a bit of movement upwards today...thinking of getting in.


----------



## binginbarrel (28 May 2008)

IIG wishes to advise that it has appointed Darin Rowley as its Chief Geologist to provide the company with ongoing expertise in assessing a growing list of prospective gold mining investments that the company is currently reviewing.
Chairman Tim Moore says:
“At present we have upwards of five prospective mining investments at an advanced stage of evaluation or negotiation. It is now important more than ever that we bring in additional resources and expertise to assist the company in finalising these opportunities. We are very excited to have Darin on board. Not only will Darin provide invaluable support in our review of prospective mining investments but will be instrumental in the continuing development of our Lionel Diggings gold project. In that regard we expect results from the recent drilling at Lionel Diggings to be available in the next two weeks.”
Mr Rowley has over 15 years experience and has worked as a geologist at some of the world’s leading miners including Phelps Dodge, Battle Mountain Gold, Oxiana Ltd and Emperor Mines to name a few.

Looks like the market liked this announcement yesterday.
Another due in 2 weeks, could show some promise as a small punt.


----------



## Drubula (30 May 2008)

Yep I chose to buy in the other day. Nice little gold speccie with announcements due mid June. have been monitoring the company announcements since late last year but when the rains came the announcements stopped.  Hoping for less rain in Mckay but more rain elsewhere.


----------



## NickVC (20 June 2008)

For those who hold this stock, hopefully we'll get an announcement today.  I hold a small parcel, but unfortunately purchased them at 0.026.  I've just placed an order to triple my holdings this morning at 0.019 to bring my overall average purchase price down to around 0.021 (the order for 40,000 at 0.019 just placed if you're following the pre-open...that we me )

If we get an announcement then, IMO, we should probably see a sp in the mid to high 
0.02's.

Based on the 2 June announcement, I'd expect to see the announcement today or perhaps Monday. From the 2 June announcement:

"IIG is pleased to advise that first phase drilling at Lionel Diggings has intersected significant gold mineralisation. A suite of orientation samples (27 samples) yielded significant gold intersections. The orientation analytical results included:
• 2m at 11.2 g/t Gold and 6.3 g/t Silver from 63m
• 1m at 4.36 g/t Gold from 103m
Significant gold intersections prove that the Lionel Diggings sheeted gold-silver bearing vein system carries gold and silver at depth. Gold-silver bearing veining is open at depth and has been surface mapped for a strike length of 700m.
IIG expects to receive analytical results for the remaining 420 drill samples in the next two to three weeks."


----------



## binginbarrel (3 August 2008)

Nothing changed here except that they don`t have all that much cash. 
Drilling closer intervals should be happening around now so if it keeps at aroun 1c and under I will be buying up more this week.
Hang on to them Nick, I`m sure you will come out higher than 2.6c.


----------



## binginbarrel (9 September 2008)

..........................
........and keep hanging in there if you have the nerve and patience.
Although gold juniors are getting belted at the moment
Integrated Investment Group (IIG) is pleased to announce that the company has made an application for an Exploration Licence (E08/1880) over the historic Lyndon Station gold mine in Western Australia. IIG is working through the standard Exploration Licence application process with the Western Australia Department of Industry and Resources and expects the licence to be granted promptly.

The historic Lyndon Station gold mine is located over a quartz vein system. Previous production (3 stopes and 2 shafts to a depth of 9 m) between 1952 and 1954 was 100t at 3-5oz (124g/t) (source : MINEDEX) and between 1990 and 1991 via an open cut extension to 10m with 29 tons of quartz ore @ 22g/t (source : WAMEX)

The Lyndon Station Gold Mine is documented as lying on an east-west structure that hosts several high grade reefs. This structure appears to be partly obscured by colluvium and windblown sand and _has not been tested by modern exploration techniques including drilling within the Lyndon Licence._ Upon granting of the Lyndon Exploration Licence, IIG intends to map and surface sample the licence as a first step to testing the potential for a high grade low cost open pittable gold mine.

Gold price history


----------



## binginbarrel (19 November 2008)

Anyone still holding? Or have losses been realised?
A small light at the end of the tunnel, director buying a few before the General Meeting this Friday.
There`s hope yet

I`m still holding, too illiquid not to be really.


----------

